# Can you help me ID these plants?



## 6 bar (Dec 13, 2008)

My friend gave me these plants. He purchased them as low light plants. I'd like to know what they are.

I'm thinking the grass-like plants are dwarf swords. Also, I think I have anubias sp and crypt.

Can anyone identify these plants?

Thanks in advance.

Check out the thread below which contains pics of the plants.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195240&highlight=colorado


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It looks like dwarf sag. to me.


----------



## 6 bar (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Tex Gal. Any ideas on the other plants?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like an anubias barteri, maybe anubias lanceolata, and you also have a few different types of (Echinodorus) Swords.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The bigger Echinodorus with wavy leaves close to the fish may be E. martii (=E. major). Not really a low light plant...


----------



## 6 bar (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for your very informed and timely response! I would agree with the two of you. As I look at pictures of the plants you named. They do look just like them.


----------

